# Best Nvidia GPU for E5800.



## Boldnut (May 4, 2011)

What is the best Nvidia graphic card I should upgrade best fit my CPU without bottlenecking or the current 9800GT is already sufficient? 

Budget = none but I would save as much $$ as possible without bottle-necking issue.


Current Spec. I'll try to list out whatever in my PC, so new GPU wont over load my PSU.

Monitor resolution = 1680x1050. 
Intel Pentium dual core E5800(3.2GHz)
4GB DDR2 800
Gigabyte EP41-UD3L(G41 chipset)
Gigabyte 9800GT 512MB
1x 80GB 7200rpm HDD, 2x 7200rpm 1TB HDD
1x DVD-RW.
3x 80mm Case fan, 1x Cooler Master TX3
PSU Acbel ipower 510w (true power 430w) it is an old PSU, still running strong.
PSU Model spec is here AcBel Polytech Inc.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Even with your current 9800gt your PSU is not up to scratch. That's a very low quality branded PSU not powerful enough to recommend any upgrades, unless it entails a PSU upgrade as well. For a 9800gt you need at least a good quality 650w PSU, if you have a graphics card in mind post it here and we can provide you with info on a better PSU. Corsair TX, HX, AX / XFX / Seasonic are very good quality PSU's to look at. A good quality PSU like this would work for your current 9800gt: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Boldnut (May 4, 2011)

u mean 9800GT need a 650w PSU and it consume more power than a GTX580? because Nvidia said 400w is enough. while 580 need 600w.
GeForce GTX 580 - Specifications - GeForce
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT: supercharge your graphics horsepower with this GPU at the perfect price and performance combination.

But sorry if u are mistaken me for SLI 9800GT, I am not planning to SLI my 9800GT, it is a old generation Intel G41 chipset that does not support SLI. So I was wondering if it is fast enough for my CPU. If 9800gt wasnt enough, I am planning to replace it without putting a strain to my PSU. But what would anyone here suggest me that best fit my CPU @ that resolution?

since there isnt much review highlighting the bottleneck issue between CPU/GPU @ this price range. *they usually take the high end system and OCed it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Just stay with what you have as any new card will require a new quality power supply. The power supply you have now is not enough for your current setup because it's very low quality.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Boldnut said:


> u mean 9800GT need a 650w PSU and it consume more power than a GTX580? because Nvidia said 400w is enough. while 580 need 600w.
> GeForce GTX 580 - Specifications - GeForce
> NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT: supercharge your graphics horsepower with this GPU at the perfect price and performance combination.
> 
> ...


Graphics card companies list those MIN specs in order to cover themselves for any damage that arises from PSU failure on the customer's side and then the company has a fall back as to not have to reimburse the customer in such an event. I was not talking about SLI, I was talking about 1 single 9800gt that needs at least 650w, I did not mention SLI at all in my last statement. Remember it's not only the card the PSU powers, the motherboard, CPU, RAM, HDD's etc all need power and reliable power at that. Sorry if you misunderstood my statement. Bottom line is you need a PSU upgrade. Read our PSU sticky for further insight: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As pointed out, your present PSU is very poor quality and underpowered.
A good quality 550W PSU should be sufficient for a 9800GT GPU.
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Boldnut (May 4, 2011)

So if I would change my PSU, what would the best GPU that fit this CPU without bottleneck issue @ that resolution?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

When you upgrade to a quality power supply post back and we'll advise on a graphics card. I myself cannot in good conscience recommend a card knowing you will try and run it with the power supply you have now.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Boldnut said:


> So if I would change my PSU, what would the best GPU that fit this CPU without bottleneck issue @ that resolution?



I think that the 5850/70 would be suitable.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

HARDHELPER said:


> I think that the 5850/70 would be suitable.


Then the OP will definitely need a 650w PSU like the one I linked.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

HARDHELPER said:


> I think that the 5850/70 would be suitable.


Not with their present power supply! You just sentenced one of those cards to failure cause we all know the op will not upgrade the power supply to a proper one.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> Not with their present power supply! You just sentenced one of those cards to failure cause we all know the op will not upgrade the power supply to a proper one.



Read what I quoted aswell? Jeez


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I read what you said and obviously you didn't read my post. You said and I quote "I think that the 5850/70 would be suitable" and it's not suitable at all with their current power supply.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Boldnut said:


> *So if I would change my PSU*, what would the best GPU that fit this CPU without bottleneck issue @ that resolution?


----------



## Boldnut (May 4, 2011)

Chill out guys, I havent started to purchase anything yet. I am a pretty caution guy  I appreciate that u guys are trying to give me best advice. 

But it would be best for me to buy both thing in 1 shot so I can get cheaper price. Thats why I need to know what card I should be purchasing. I am thinking to buy 500w psu, what about FSP Hexa 500w? is that PSU ok? or I still need a higher power PSU? 

And as specified in my title, I do not want ATI card for my own reason


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For your current 9800GT or equivalent nvidia card, you need a good quality 550W minimum. See Tyree's reply, post#6.

A card in the 9800GT range or higher will be able to handle most games at medium-high settings with decent framerates at 1680x1050.


----------

